# Crufts - the greatest dog show on earth!



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It looks like snoods, onesies & equafleece are very popular in the canine catwalk show this year! 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...s-wearing-booties-snoods-rollers-ONESIES.html


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Flipping heck, I'd be so embarrassed ... and rollers in facial hair for heavens sake?!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I think I find it all distasteful and shallow.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> I think I find it all distasteful and shallow.


Me too Which is why I love it so much. At the rate we're going a undressed dog will soon be a naked dog and will be arrested for indecent exposure.

They're all as nutty as fruitcakes, like us.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Flipping heck, I'd be so embarrassed ... and rollers in facial hair for heavens sake?!


Have you ever considered shaving??  xx


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Quite colorful but I'd be embarrassed to walk my dog wearing some of those outfits.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

hmm, not so keen on the multi patterned/coloured coats. Guess I understand the lengths people go to, it is a big deal to show your dog at Crufts and then if you can win something even better so i guess you do whatever you can to ensure they look their best, everything is really just to stop the hair getting mucky or damaged in some way. 
Guess the dogs that are there for the activities are having more fun, although the show dogs can deal with the busy environment better and get less stressed.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I have little experience with dog shows but on the whole I think the dogs love it. The people involved choose pups to show based on their joie de vivre, among other things, so the event is exciting for them. Correct me if I'm wrong, because you guys are there, do you pass many panting, stressed, fearful and miserable looking dogs?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I have little experience with dog shows but on the whole I think the dogs love it. The people involved choose pups to show based on their joie de vivre, among other things, so the event is exciting for them. Correct me if I'm wrong, because you guys are there, do you pass many panting, stressed, fearful and miserable looking dogs?


I personally (not professionally) think it's a way of life these show dogs are used to, some of them are groomed to within an inch if their life & they just stand perfectly still, unconcerned by the proceedings and what's going on around them.
A dog that was not happy with this would let you know I'm sure!!
When walking around, you see many dogs just sitting, watching, laying, sleeping or snoozing in their allocated kennel slot (as per red setters on the link)
They all seem very relaxed, quite often they are sat there, not tied to anything - and their owners are no where to be seen, ( they're probably off enjoying what crufts has to offer!) 
I do think the owners who are showing their dogs at this level are responsible and always have the dogs comfort and best interest at heart.
( all with their eye on the prize money!! - which is quite a lot!!..... Plus then breeding from a crufts winner increases the price of puppies) x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fairlie - I take it back about the prize money, I've just been looking and all I can find is that the best in show receives a top cash prize of £100 GBP!! 
People come from all over the world to enter their dogs, so the cost to enter far outweighs the prize money....
I thought it was in the thousands.....
Someone with more knowledge may correct me or confirm the amount??
As all dogs entered into the crufts show groups must be "entire" then It must come down to breeding and future puppies produced from that prestige cruft winning lineage x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Updated link on the events of crufts for those that may be interested across the pond.
Excuse the poor reporting and the incorrect dog identifications!! 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...s-slipped-water-scenes-enters-second-day.html


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

When I watched the North American equivilent, the Westminster dog show, I think I recall the announcer saying that winning best in show can bring in hundreds of thousands of dollars, through advertising, breeding costs and so forth. I just googled this and we have no prize money, only a silver platter.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> When I watched the North American equivilent, the Westminster dog show, I think I recall the announcer saying that winning best in show can bring in hundreds of thousands of dollars, through advertising, breeding costs and so forth. I just googled this and we have no prize money, only a silver platter.


Ha - well in that case the crufts winner should be grateful for their £100! 
I find it quite astonishing, considering all the care etc put into these top dogs.
Travel costs for none uk entrants must be huge!
And the amount of money that crufts must generate through sponsorship, advertising, TV, and stall holders etc must be astronomical.
I would like to see a minimum top prize of £10.000 considering.
Like you say - the winner can generate further payments through sponsor, advertising & stud / puppies. X


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Interesting to see the difference in conformation between European and Canadian/American bred dogs. For instance, shelties and collies here in Canada have more bone (thicker legs and slightly wider muzzles and heads) than European ones.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

You are right tracey, it is only £100 top prize (and I believe a replica of the huge cup), it is all about the prestige, bit like an actor getting an oscar, and yes if bred from afterwards the pups can fetch much higher prices. I think there are some breeders and exhibitors that use the prestige to collect very large stud fee's or prices for pups, but equally there are others that don't actually breed from their much loved dog and just love to feel proud of them like we do with kids that do good things. Dog showing can be quite an expensive hobby, entry fee's are quite high and then petrol costs to get to the show's, but it is quite contagious if you have a dog that starts doing well, you want to see how far you can get with it. Most people are pretty nice too, of course there is always a bit of bitchiness and I believe that can be much worse in some breeds than others. As for winning 'stuff', you only get prizes at the fun and companion dog shows!
Oh and I doubt any dogs are left untied on the benches, they usually have a bench chain on which clips to a ring at the back of the bench but these are quite fine chains and the dogs are often laying on them.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

It's been quite a number of years since I've shown. Obedience was a lot more fun than conformation. The people were nicer too. I once won a bag of dog food at a sanction match for high in trial and a sheltie coffee mug filled with chocolate for first place in our class at another show in which we came second in a run off for high in trial.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> You are right tracey, it is only £100 top prize (and I believe a replica of the huge cup), it is all about the prestige, bit like an actor getting an oscar, and yes if bred from afterwards the pups can fetch much higher prices. I think there are some breeders and exhibitors that use the prestige to collect very large stud fee's or prices for pups, but equally there are others that don't actually breed from their much loved dog and just love to feel proud of them like we do with kids that do good things. Dog showing can be quite an expensive hobby, entry fee's are quite high and then petrol costs to get to the show's, but it is quite contagious if you have a dog that starts doing well, you want to see how far you can get with it. Most people are pretty nice too, of course there is always a bit of bitchiness and I believe that can be much worse in some breeds than others. As for winning 'stuff', you only get prizes at the fun and companion dog shows!
> Oh and I doubt any dogs are left untied on the benches, they usually have a bench chain on which clips to a ring at the back of the bench but these are quite fine chains and the dogs are often laying on them.


Thanks dawn! I can well believe the dog showing world can have its "characters" (owners taking in their dogs characteristics & fair share of bitchiness!!) x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Have you guys seen the film "Best in show"? It is a must see for dog enthusiasts. Very funny.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Have you guys seen the film "Best in show"? It is a must see for dog enthusiasts. Very funny.


Never heard of it - bit I'll look it up!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

One of my favourites Fairlie. Have you seen Spinal Tap Tracey?


----------

